# 14' to 16' trailer for boat



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guy's
I am looking for a trailer for a 14' to 16' boat
The more affordable the better (and by that I mean cheap ;-) ) I have a trailer but one tire got messed up and they are the "integral hub" type tire and i don't know anywhere but online to get new ones.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you simply cut out the axle and swap in a new one? That would probably be the cheapest option if you already have a trailer..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Call Henderson Trailer (lots of locations). Explain to them whatcha need, they can figure something out for you.

I lost a bearing couple years ago on our boat trailer (made it to the driveway before it completely disintegrated !!! Lucky Lucky Lucky!). Anywho I bought a new axle from them, it was like $115 or so, really cheap I thought. Came with axle and hubs ready to rock and roll. They are all center drilled axles now so super easy to grease / maintain.

-DallanC


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank Guys I appreciate the info. I had been thinking if it would be easier to do a new axel and then I can use tires with normal rim instead of these pain in the but integral ones !


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought a 2011 yacht club trailer off KSL for 300 bucks this summer it needed a new bearing so i was into it about 320 if you want to go that route instead and i bought a decent older trailer for 125 that I painted and redid the lights on for another jon boat i had both are solid trailers and cheapest way to go i have found


----------

